# I'm looking for some new shrimp recipes.



## merstar (Jun 27, 2014)

What are your favorites?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2014)

Coconut and panko crusted shrimp with orange marmalade-horseradish sauce (Craig C's recipe).


----------



## CraigC (Jun 27, 2014)

Can you get fresh, head on shrimp? If so, try this:

New Orleans BBQ Shrimp Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network

The recipe in his New New Orleans book uses the heads as well as the shells. The fat from the heads makes the sauce incredible! Triple the biscuit recipe!

The biscuits mentioned are not the size in the book. I'll see if I can find a recipe and post it later.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2014)

This time of year I use them to make a shrimp roll similar to Addie's lobster rolls.

Cooked shrimp roughly chopped with celery, a little onion and some mayo in a toasted New England style hot dog roll served with chips and a pickle!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2014)

BBQ shrimp reminds me of this:  http://www.mrbsbistro.com/recipes_shrimp.php

Omg, it's soooo good....


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

Rachael Ray has a great recipe for barbecued shrimp in lettuce cups: Rachael Ray's Official Website - Barbecued Shrimp in Lettuce Wraps

I'm not crazy about orange marmalade; I used something else in place of that but I can't remember now what it was. It might have been Raspberry Enlightenment from Penzey's: Spices at Penzeys Spices Raspberry Enlightenment


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 27, 2014)

Cooked shrimp is excellent in gazpacho.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been making this recipe for a dozen years and it's a big favorite.  When I don't have tasso on hand, I use prosciutto.  It works as an appetizer or an entree.

Death-Defying Stuffed Shrimp with Tasso Ham and Crab Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network


----------



## Bookbrat (Jun 27, 2014)

We really like this one....great comfort food. I never liked grits, probably because all I could find was quick grits and they reminded me of cream of wheat. I found some coarse ground grits at Trader Joe's and loved them. Never saw them there again, sighhh. 


* Exported from MasterCook *

                             Shrimp and Grits

Recipe By     :
Serving Size  : 0     Preparation Time :0:00
Categories    : 

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
  2               cups  water
  1                can  chicken broth -- (14 1/2 ounce)
     3/4           cup  half-and-half 
     3/4      teaspoon  salt
  1                cup  grits (we like coarse-ground)
     3/4           cup  shredded sharp cheddar cheese
     1/4           cup  grated parmesan cheese
  2        tablespoons  butter
     1/2      teaspoon  Tabasco sauce
     1/4      teaspoon  white pepper
  3             slices  bacon
  1                 lb  medium shrimp -- peeled and deveined
     1/4      teaspoon  black pepper
     1/8      teaspoon  salt
     1/4           cup  flour
  1                cup  sliced mushrooms
     1/2           cup  sliced green onion -- or diced onions
  2             cloves  garlic -- minced (2-4)
     1/2           cup  chicken broth
  2        tablespoons lemon juice
     1/4      teaspoon  Tabasco sauce (or 1/2 tsp)
                        lemon wedge

1 Bring first 4 ingredients to a boil in a medium saucepan, whisk in grits, reduce heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, until thickened; add cheddar cheese and next 4 ingredients; set aside but keep warm.

2 Cook bacon in a large skillet until crisp; remove bacon and drain on paper towels, reserve 1 tablespoon of drippings in skillet; crumble bacon and set aside.

3 Sprinkle shrimp with pepper and salt; dredge in flour.

4 Saute mushrooms in hot drippings in skillet 5 minutes or until tender. Add green onions and saute 2 minutes; add shrimp and garlic and saute 2 minutes or until shrimp are lightly brown; stir in chicken broth, lemon juice and hot sauce and cook 2 more minutes, stirring to loosen browned bits from skillet.

5 Divide grits into 4 large, shallow soup bowls; divide shrimp mixture into four servings and place on top of grits; top each serving with crumbled bacon and serve with lemon wedges.
                                    - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
original recipe: Crooks Corner Shrimp And Grits Recipe - Food.com


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 28, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I've been making this recipe for a dozen years and it's a big favorite. When I don't have tasso on hand, I use prosciutto. It works as an appetizer or an entree.
> 
> Death-Defying Stuffed Shrimp with Tasso Ham and Crab Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network


 
That looks delicious.  I've copied it as we have some tasso and crab that needs to be used up in the freezer.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bookbrat said:


> We really like this one....great comfort food. I never liked grits, probably because all I could find was quick grits and they reminded me of cream of wheat. I found some coarse ground grits at Trader Joe's and loved them. Never saw them there again, sighhh.
> 
> * Exported from MasterCook *
> 
> ...


 
I make shrimp and grits very similar to this except instead of mushrooms and green onions use red and green bell peppers and regular onions chopped in a large dice.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2014)

I love shrimp burgers.  This one is good:  http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/rachael-ray/spicy-shrimp-burgers-recipe.html


----------



## JanetMlr (Jun 28, 2014)

Other than baked, stuffed shrimp, my favorite is a very simple dish... sautéed shrimp and lemon pasta and broccoli. Sauté the shrimp in a little olive oil, fresh herbs, crushed garlic & juice of 1/2 lemon and white wine (I love dry vermouth). In a large pan (I use my 10" cast iron) start shrimp, add all but the broccoli and finish sautéing. Steam broccoli for 2-2-1/2 minutes, and toss with shrimp and  put aside while you cook the pasta. I like whole wheat (or even quinoa) fettucine for this, (but a thin or angel hair spaghetti will do). When the pasta is done, toss it in with the shrimp & broccoli along with the juice of another 1/2 lemon while over a low heat. You might want to add a little more olive oil. Grate a little parmesan over the top when serving. Maybe a little fresh basil on the top for a little garnish.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a great recipe for Japanese Shrimp, Cucumber and Noodle Salad. This one is much simpler: Japanese Chilled Shrimp and Cucumber Salad Recipe at Cooking.com

I need to get some shrimp and make this with my bounty of cucumbers


----------



## merstar (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. Some great sounding recipes here!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 29, 2014)

Shrimp goes wonderfully well with tomato.  The next time you make a tomato salad, add some shrimp that's been sauteed in butter and garlic.  Or add shrimp to your next pasta salad.  Shrimp is great in Sunday Gravy.   Shrimp glazed with a little seasoned tomato juice works very well on the grill, kabob style.

I've been known to put shrimp, water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, bok choy, onion, garlic, soy sauce, and ginger together as an egg roll filling.  Serve with a good tomato-mustard sauce (using powdered mustard).

That panko-coconut shrimp mentioned above is fabulous.  I also love to make shrimp tempura with pineapple sweet and sour sauce.  

I once had this "burger" in San Diego where the shrimp was chopped, formed into a patty, seasoned, and served up on a burger bun.  It was delicious.  It was at a little restaurant on North Island Naval Air Station (I was a sailor back then).  Sadly, I've never seen another one, anywhere.

I would think shrimp could be coupled with muscles, clams, tomato, and cheese on a pizza, especially if it was cooked over charcoal.

Shrimp kabobs glazed with chili powder and lime, or honey and lime.

I could go on, but I've just got to go.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone ever had the Margarittaville Lime Island Shrimp, from the freezer section?  it is sooooo good.  I have looked for a similar recipe and cannot find one.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 30, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> Anyone ever had the Margarittaville Lime Island Shrimp, from the freezer section?  it is sooooo good.  I have looked for a similar recipe and cannot find one.



I haven't had it, but found this recipe: Easy Caribbean Island Lime Shrimp Recipe

Here's a simpler version: Shrimp Margaritaville


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks GG - It looks like what I am talking about.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 22, 2014)

The Best Thai Coconut Soup Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Thai coconut shrimp soup.  

I do a riff on that by using lots of veggies (cabbage, snow peas, celery), cutting out the chicken stock and most of the coconut milk, to make a stir fry.

Serve either one with jasmine rice.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Kim Chee Shrimp Poke

Hawaiian Electric: Shrimp Poke

Rather than the bottled Kim Chee base, I keep this on hand in my pantry. 
I use it also to make a quick Cucumber Kim Chee, 
makes a nice side dish with Teriyaki.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2014)

There are two traditional Thai soups, Tom Kha and Tom Yum that can be made with shrimp as the protein (add 'goong' to the end of either name e.g. tom yum goong).  

Tom Kha is made with coconut milk while Tom Yum is made with tamarind and chile paste.  Here are recipes for both.

*Tom Yum Soup

*​      5-6 C            Chicken Stock
  [FONT=PC&#47749]⅓[/FONT] C            Galangal, sliced
  2-3 Cl            Garlic, crushed
  2 Ea            Lemon Grass, crushed
  4-6 Ea             Kaffir Lime Leaves, chopped
  4-5 Ea            Thai chilies, chopped
  4 Tb            Fish Sauce
  2 Tb            Nam Prik Pao
1 Tb            Tamarind Concentrate
  1 Can            Straw Mushrooms, drained
  [FONT=PC&#47749]¾[/FONT] Lb            Shrimp, peeled & butterflied

  Combine the stock, galangal, garlic, lemon grass, lime leaves, chilies, fish sauce, nam prik pao and tamarind concentrate in a 3-4 quart sauce pan.  Bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer.  Simmer for 30 minutes.

  Strain the broth and return it to the saucepan.  Discard the solids.  Add the straw mushrooms to the broth and return it to a simmer.

  Just before service add the shrimp and simmer momentarily.  The shrimp will cook in a minute.

  If you substitute cut-up white meat chicken for the shrimp, add it at the end and simmer for 3-4 minutes to cook it through.

*
  Tom Kha Soup*

8 Ea            Kaffir Lime Leaves, bruised
  2 Cans            Coconut Milk (13½ Fl. Oz. each)
  2 C            Chicken Broth
  6 Slices            Galangal
  4 Ea            Lemon Grass, 2” pieces-crushed
  4 Ea            Green Chiles, halved
  [FONT=PC&#47749]½[/FONT] C            Shrimp, butterflied
½ C            Whole Straw Mushrooms
½ C            Sliced Bamboo Shoots
¼ C            Fish Sauce
  6 Tb            Lime Juice (2-3 limes)

  Place 4 of the lime leaves into a large saucepan along with the coconut milk, broth, galangal, lemon grass and chilies.

  Bring to a boil then reduce to a simmer for 20 minutes.  Strain the liquid through a fine strainer and discard the contents of the sieve.

  Return the strained stock to a boil.  Add the remaining lime leaves, chicken, mushrooms, bamboo shoots, and fish sauce.  Boil gently for 3 minutes.

  If you’re using shrimp in place of chicken, add it later and simmer for one minute.

  Stir in the lime juice and serve.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 22, 2014)

Those look great Andy. Are the kaffir leaves individual or are you counting them as pairs?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Those look great Andy. Are the kaffir leaves individual or are you counting them as pairs?



I'm counting them individually.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2014)

as a side note to the two recipes I just posted, you can use chicken in place of the shrimp to make tom yum gai and tom kha gai.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 22, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> There are two traditional Thai soups, Tom Kha and Tom Yum that can be made with shrimp as the protein (add 'goong' to the end of either name e.g. tom yum goong).
> 
> Tom Kha is made with coconut milk while Tom Yum is made with tamarind and chile paste.  Here are recipes for both.
> 
> ...



You forgot Tom Jones, and Tom Cruse.  They'd both look good on a serving platter, in someone else's" home of course.Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the north


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 22, 2014)

I had a salad today with shrimp and heirloom tomatoes.  The shrimp had been wrapped in bacon and grilled until the bacon was perfectly crisp and the shrimp perfectly done.  If I thought I could pull it off, I would go back tomorrow for another.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 23, 2014)

If you've never had a shrimp burger, try this recipe - Crispy Shrimp Burgers | Slender Kitchen

Srimp burgers were availabel to me at this little restaurant on base at NAS North Island, when I was in the navy.  I fell in love at first bit.  

I'm sure that this isn't the same recipe as from that restaurant, but when I did a search, it looks like a real winner.  i'm going to have to make some.  My only attempt at making shrimp burgers was a flop.  I was winging it from a 30 year old memory.  

I picked this recipe from the web as looing at the ingredients, and technique, it makes sense, with all of the flavors playing in my head like a great symphony.  I'm going to try it, maybe next payday.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 23, 2014)

Ah, shrimp burgers, how I love thee.  The best I've had were in a couple little diners in North Dakota, of all places.  Thin, crispy, and tarter sauce on the side 

I have used Rachel Ray's SB recipe, was pretty good.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 23, 2014)

this shrimp pasta dish is made with a relatively small number of onhand ingredients for a delicious, sure-to-please quick meal. adapts easily to tweakings and veggie additions, and works equally well with a variety of pasta forms, such as linguine and angel hair.

Spicy Parmesan Shrimp Skillet II Recipe | Yummly


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2014)

All seafood in this area has become so expensive. I can only imagine what the prices are in the rest of the country.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've substituted shrimp for the scallops in this recipe. Works with chicken as well.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/okonomiyaki-89683.html

Food and Drink magazine has a number of shrimp recipes. The recipes I've tried always work and are quite tasty.

Recipe Search Results

There are a number of TNT recipes on DC as well. I posted my shrimp corn chowder recipe.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 7, 2014)

Mash some mint leaves into lime juice (you can also use cilantro or parsley if you prefer). Chop some cooked, chilled shrimp and toss with the lime juice. Cut an avocado in half and remove the pit. Fill the hole left by the pit with the shrimp.  Now all you need is a spoon. 

Tear up some basil leaves and place in a large bowl. Add a bunch of lime juice. Add raw shrimp and mix around. Marinate for 30 minutes. Put shrimp on skewers and grill until just done. Serve on top of your favorite mixed greens.

I haven't tried it but I bet if you stuffed a cornish game hen with shrimp, basil, garlic, and a little lemon, then roasted it, it would be really good. Artichoke or asparagus on the side. Now I really wish shrimp was in the budget.


----------

